# "Horror" Novels



## aristocat (7 Gennaio 2010)

In piena febbre da shopping, anche nelle librerie non mancano "gli imperdibili", i romanzi-rivelazione-dell'-anno premiati dalla critica e prossimi "best sellers"...

Non di rado molti di questi si rivelano delle sòle incredibili, dei mattoni trash che teniamo in casa come raccattapolvere.

Ebbene: in questo thread, in questo canale di colte disquisizioni potete *stroncare* liberamente il libro-ciofeca che vi ha deluso di più negli ultimi mesi.
Renderete così un servigio alla comunità che eviterà di buttare inutilmente una ventina di euro dalla finestra :carneval:

.................................................................

Comincio io, con un raccattapolvere "d'annata" che non ho avuto il coraggio di riciclare a nessuno:
Castelli di Rabbia (Alessandro Baricco)
....e voi??:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

Dan Brown "Angeli e demoni"... che cagata stratosferica!

Scrivo di averlo letto a meta' solo perche' mi copre l'anonimato:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dan Brown "Angeli e demoni"... che cagata stratosferica!
> 
> Scrivo di averlo letto a meta' solo perche' mi copre l'anonimato:carneval:


Ah di quello ho visto il film
e non mi ha lasciata entusiasta... anche se sicuramente avranno speso una barcata di soldi per realizzarlo :carneval:

L'unica nota positiva/che salvo è Ewan Mc Gregor nei panni del Camerlengo !... ehm...vestito da prelato fa proprio la sua discreta figura :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah di quello ho visto il film
> e non mi ha lasciata entusiasta... anche se sicuramente avranno speso una barcata di soldi per realizzarlo :carneval:
> 
> L'unica nota positiva/che salvo è *Ewan Mc Gregor* nei panni del Camerlengo !... ehm...vestito da prelato fa proprio la sua discreta figura :carneval:


Allora merita di essere visto

Di lui ho letto il libro sul viaggio in moto, non ricordo il titolo sinceramente, ma era troppo tecnico per la mia scarsa cultura in fatto di moto... alcune riflessioni interessanti per il resto anche quello un libro da dimenticare:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora merita di essere visto
> 
> Di lui ho letto il libro sul viaggio in moto, non ricordo il titolo sinceramente, ma era troppo tecnico per la mia scarsa cultura in fatto di moto... alcune riflessioni interessanti per il resto anche quello un libro da dimenticare:unhappy:


Caspita, se merita! Magari non  il prezzo del noleggio Blockbusters però il download gratis da Internet sicuro .

Forse avrai letto "Long Way Round" (viaggio da Londra a New York passando per la Siberia)! Oppure Long Way Down (viaggio in Africa) 
Io di quello non ho letto il libro, ma ho aspettato impaziente che mi regalassero il DVD di Long Way Round...emozionante e divertente, bravissimi lui e l'amico a cavarsela in moto in quelle condizioni!
A me è piaciuto anche vedere tutta la fase dei "preparativi" .

Long Way Down (Dvd) volevo comprarlo ma poi ho pensato a un "effetto overdose" di "Long Way Documentari in moto". Poi ho sentito che grossa parte di quel tragitto se l'è fatto con la moglie...:unhappy: 
Insomma, non il mio genere :carneval:

In versione libro non li ho voluti, immaginavo fossero altri raccattapolvere degni della mia black list. E infatti me l'hai confermato :mrgreen:.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caspita, se merita! Magari non  il prezzo del noleggio Blockbusters però il download gratis da Internet sicuro .
> 
> Forse avrai letto "Long Way Round" (viaggio da Londra a New York passando per la Siberia)! Oppure Long Way Down (viaggio in Africa)
> Io di quello non ho letto il libro, ma ho aspettato impaziente che mi regalassero il DVD di Long Way Round...emozionante e divertente, bravissimi lui e l'amico a cavarsela in moto in quelle condizioni!
> ...


Long way around... e' stato un regalo di natale di un mi vecchio coinquilino, non avrei mai speso i soldi:carneval:

Ho visto l'altro giorno in tv long way down.

Il film ce l'ho (angeli e demoni), il padre di mia figlia mi ha regalato due hard disk con circa 400 filmsmiiiii


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Le età di Lulù... :singleeye:

Invece io baricco lo adoro e condivido che angeli e demoni nun se pò lègge!


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le età di Lulù... :singleeye:
> 
> Invece io baricco lo adoro e condivido che angeli e demoni nun se pò lègge!


Sai che "Le età di Lulù" non l'ho mai letto nè guardato in dvd?
A 'sto punto, meno male . Pensa, anche lì, me ne avevano parlato tanto bene, ma ora mi sorge il dubbio che non sia un "antesignano" di Melissa P [= altra "perla" trash-letteraria che neanche volevo nominare perchè mi pareva troppo scontata . Ah, niente contro Francesca Neri che ha partecipato alla realizzazione di entrambi i film ]

Anch'io adoro lo stile e molte opere di Alessandro Baricco (Novecento, Seta...). Che te lo dico a fare. Baricco è una figura importantissima; dietro la sua scorza burbera c'è genio e altruismo (la Scuola Holden ne è l'espressione ).
Novecento lo scelsi anche come uno dei romanzi da discutere per la "tesina" dell'orale della maturità. Se questo non è amore incondizionato...:sonar:

Però, onestamente, Castelli di Rabbia e Oceano Mare non li ho apprezzati, al tempo. Li ho lasciati a impolverarsi. Dovrò tornare a rileggerli, magari ci trovo delle nuove chiavi di lettura rispetto a quando avevo 18 anni...


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sai che "Le età di Lulù" non l'ho mai letto nè guardato in dvd?


Meglio il libro del film. Francesca Neri a parte che ho sempre trovato bellissima.


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Meglio il libro del film. Francesca Neri a parte che ho sempre trovato bellissima.


Andiamo bene...
Dai Mika, metti da parte i "buoni sentimenti". Tira fuori un libro spazzatura per la mia black list ...


----------

